# Toucan Coopers Stout/dark Ale



## beerandgarden (9/1/12)

Hello All,
I've decided to try a toucan recipe for my next batch and have a can each of Coopers Original Stout and Dark Ale lined up as it seems to be a popular combo. I got a bit concerned about the high IBUs (70+) and BU:GU ratio (1.55) after plugging it into a recipe calculator and started searching some threads for more info about that as I don't want it to come out too harsh. But some people seem happy with the results of the 2 cans straight up to 23L with nothing else added after a little extra aging. 

I'm thinking maybe adding some steeped Crystal might ballance the bitterness? If so, how much would be good to add? And light, medium or dark crystal or does it matter? Some people add chocolate malt but I see from my calculator that the darkness is already super high, so I'm guessing it doesn't need it.

I've done the Coopers Stout on it's own with 1kg DME and a little dextrose and found it was fairly ok, but a little too mild and lacking in body and head (looked more like a glass of Coca Cola than a glass of Guinness!). I'm guessing the 2 cans will solve those complaints? Or does it need something else like oatmeal to help with body/texture and head? I could do a little partial mash if it would help a lot but was thinking of keeping it simple.

Any advise appreciated.

Cheers,
Aidan


----------



## blakie21 (9/1/12)

If you are after a stout recipe this is one I did which turned out great. Certainly not lacking in body or head at all. 

Can of Coopers Irish Stout
500g Dried Dark Malt extract
500g Dried Light Malt extract
200-250g Chocolate malt
250g Maltodextrin
200g Milo
'Black-pac' (http://www.homebru.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=612)
S-04 Yeast

You could substitute the black-pac with some wheat malt, crystal malt like you mentioned and fuggles or something? 

Best beer I have done to date, you could also use cocoa instead of milo, I used it because I couldnt be bothered going to get cocoa and it worked well.


----------



## beerandgarden (10/1/12)

Thanks for that Blackie but I think I'm going to stick with the plan of doing a toucan unless someone convinces me it's a bad plan.

Still wondering if anyone has any comments on my original questions...


----------



## J Grimmer (10/1/12)

beerandgarden said:


> Thanks for that Blackie but I think I'm going to stick with the plan of doing a toucan unless someone convinces me it's a bad plan.
> 
> Still wondering if anyone has any comments on my original questions...


 
I dont think the IBU will be 2 harsh as there is a lot of malt sweetness to balance it out in the kit, i am a big 2 can fan, i would reconmend just the 2 cans. Just remember as you have already talked about it might need some age on its side to get to its full potential.


----------



## petesbrew (10/1/12)

beerandgarden said:


> Hello All,
> I've decided to try a toucan recipe for my next batch and have a can each of *Coopers Original Stout and Dark Ale lined up as it seems to be a popular combo*. I got a bit concerned about the high IBUs (70+) and BU:GU ratio (1.55) after plugging it into a recipe calculator and started searching some threads for more info about that as I don't want it to come out too harsh. But some people seem happy with the results of the 2 cans straight up to 23L with nothing else added after a little extra aging.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe adding some steeped Crystal might ballance the bitterness? If so, how much would be good to add? And light, medium or dark crystal or does it matter? Some people add chocolate malt but I see from my calculator that the darkness is already super high, so I'm guessing it doesn't need it.
> ...


I think there's plenty of ways to have fun with this toucan combo. The body is thick enough to carry the bitterness IMO, but you can always have fun adding some crystal, choc, or roast barley to add a bit extra. 
My fave has always been just adding 500g brown sugar, and both kit yeasts. Ferments like a nuclear meltdown though. Keep the floor clear for an overflowing airlock.
This turns out more like Coopers Best Extra than Guinness.


----------



## big78sam (10/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> My fave has always been just adding 500g brown sugar, and both kit yeasts.



+1. If you're looking for an easy brew this turns out well. However, I've found it needs a couple of months in the bottle before I start drinking it.


----------



## ploto (10/1/12)

I made one of these toucans and added 300g pale choc (for taste, not colour), 200g carafa 2 (only because I had it sitting there), 500g dry oat malt extract and fermented with craftbrewer's windsor/us-05 English ale yeast. Came out on the sweet side but by no means cloying, and with a good choc/coffee taste without being overbearing. I think I also did a short boil of hops but it was hardly noticable so I wouldn't bother with that if doing it again.


----------



## Mr Flibbles (10/1/12)

If you want a stout, use 2 cans of stout. The dark detracts from the bitterness and roasted notes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/1/12)

made one as per this last year, it's bloody delicious. 
Will make again, but won't bother with the hops next time.



Liam_snorkel said:


> Coopers Stout + Coopers Dark Ale
> 1kg brewers choice Stout Mix
> 200g Uncle Tobys Quick Oats (as per this
> 200g leftover Dex
> ...


----------



## beerandgarden (11/1/12)

petesbrew said:


> My fave has always been just adding 500g brown sugar, and both kit yeasts.


That keeps it very simple so I might try that.



petesbrew said:


> Ferments like a nuclear meltdown though. Keep the floor clear for an overflowing airlock.


I read some advise on the Coopers website forum about making it up to 15L and then topping up with water to 23L after the active fermentation stage. Anyone here tried this approach? Any downsides of doing this?


----------



## beerandgarden (28/1/12)

Just a follow up now that I've brewed and bottled this one: The number of IBUs are completely irrelevent, I drank this as I bottled it and it was not overly bitter in the slightest. In fact I don't even believe that it could be a high IBU beer, it was smooth and easy drinking. One of the best I've drank while bottling (I always drink what I'm bottling while I'm bottling). Either the IBU calculations are way wrong or the malts can totally handle it. Very enjoyable while green, flat and warm, so it can only get better!


----------



## petesbrew (28/1/12)

beerandgarden said:


> Just a follow up now that I've brewed and bottled this one: The number of IBUs are completely irrelevent, I drank this as I bottled it and it was not overly bitter in the slightest. In fact I don't even believe that it could be a high IBU beer, it was smooth and easy drinking. One of the best I've drank while bottling (I always drink what I'm bottling while I'm bottling). Either the IBU calculations are way wrong or the malts can totally handle it. Very enjoyable while green, flat and warm, so it can only get better!


Another convert.


----------



## Jet01 (23/6/19)

Evening Brewers, 

First ever toucan. Batch #3

Put a toucan down this arvo. 
1 can coopers stout. 
1 can coopers dark ale
1kg brown sugar
1 sachet Mangrove Jacks New World Strong Ale yeast
OG 1060 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jet01 (6/7/19)

Jet01 said:


> Evening Brewers,
> 
> First ever toucan. Batch #3
> 
> ...



Update. Still in the primary fermenter. Will bottle tonight. 
FG 1013. 
Can’t wait for Christmas.


----------



## Jet01 (27/7/19)

Had a sample after a few weeks in the bottle. It’s a bit sweet. It’ll be ok at Christmas after a chat with big D at the brew shop. He’s a champion.

Going to make another batch. 
Stout kit
Dark ale kit
500LDM
500brown sugar. 

See if it tastes better. 

I like a strong beer because it means less bottle cleaning. 

going to put a dark ale and real ale toucan down at the same time with 500 LDM. See how that goes.


----------



## Jet01 (1/8/19)

This is a bit of a combo post that i’ll put in both threads for the stout novice. 

My second batch of beer ever was a coopers stout kit and kilo. Used the kit and bag of ESB stout booster. Started drinking it after 3 weeks in the bottle and was finished the whole batch at the 4week mark. The last few bottles were a lot better than the first few. Lesson learnt to be as patient as you can to get the best taste out of your stout. 

I also made a toucan last month. Coopers stout/dark ale with 1kg brown sugar, M42 yeast. 2carb drops per long neck. 

13days in the primary 
26days in the bottle. 

I ran out of home brew after I took a case away with me on a camping trip, so was forced to buy some off the shelf stuff. I bought a case of cooper Best Extra stout, which was the beer that inspired me to start home brewing. 

I was surprised that I really didn’t like the taste of the BES anymore, tasted like a burnt mess. 

I prefer the toucan that I made and will be doing what I can to make more in the future so I don’t have to buy the commercial stuff. 

It’s really bitter which I like, but doesn’t seem to taste as burnt as the BES. I’m thinking the sweetness from the brown sugar has taken some of that out. 

I’m going to make another Stout/Dark Ale toucan next batch, but with 500g LDM instead of the brown sugar. See how that goes... 

Thanks for all the tips and tricks so far. It’s been great.


----------

